# NEMA 3R Main Panel Help



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Got a call today from an engineering group designing a new industrial park here. They wanted me to get an inspection on a meterbase that they had installed which, for some reason, the PoCo said they could install themselves. When they called the PoCo to come out and run the UG service feed they told them they needed to get it inspected which would take an EC. This is where I come in. 

I went out there and there is a meter base mounted on the rear of a brick entrance wall and that's it?!?!?! Called the engineering group from there and asked how they planned to run the electric after it was inspected considering the meterbase would be sealed and they would not have access to the load side of it. Talk about bad planning on their part. 

The PoCo is planning on installing street lights for this industrial park that the PoCo's line engineer says will take a 100 DP breaker. The engineering group also wants to install landscape lighting around the entrance gates, so I figure this will probably take another 20 DP breaker. 

The engineering group and PoCo both say that the panel needs to be 200 amps. Due to space constraints I'm needing help on finding the smallest possible raintight panel I can put in. 

The closest I can come up with is SQD - QO112L200GRB which is 26.25"x14.25" and using the 6 disconnect rule and not needing a main breaker.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try using a QC816F200CH meter/main panel. The entire thing is 3 feet tall, and 15 inches wide. It has a 200 Amp integral meter socket/compartment, 200 Amp main breaker, 8 breaker spaces, _and_ feed-thru lugs for if you eventually want to install another panel.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

REAL close, except the PoCo is requiring a 3" service conduit U/G. Doesn't look like I can go above 2-1/2" on that one.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

SD SC816D200C will take 3" underground


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

here when the poco installs street lights its not on the line side of a meter they just charge a monthly fee for lights


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> SD SC816D200C will take 3" underground


That'll do it. I'm not real seasoned to combination panels like you guys use out in the West, I think this may actually be the first one I've installed. Definitively the first time I've been in this position without a building in sight. 



ampman said:


> here when the poco installs street lights its not on the line side of a meter they just charge a monthly fee for lights


The lights will be owned by the industrial park so both the PoCo and the EDC (owners) want it metered. Also, the landscape lighting will require a panel anyways. The line engineer for the PoCo even stated this is probably just a one time thing for them to do it this way, were they will install customers lights considering it's a right-of-way road although technically its the industrial parks.

Thanks for the help on this.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

chenley said:


> That'll do it. I'm not real seasoned to combination panels like you guys use out in the West, I think this may actually be the first one I've installed. Definitively the first time I've been in this position without a building in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help on this.


 We use them all the time. They have become my first choice for residential services. By the way, we pay $130-$150 each for them, but sq d has that funky price structure where the salesman might tell you that you have to pay more for some such reason. They've tried that with me a few time on different items. Home depot even carries them here, but they are usually a little higher than the supply house.


----------

